# Integrado STR-Z2157 solicito equivalente



## hember (Mar 30, 2015)

Hola amigos. ¿Alguien sabe el equivalente de este integradn STR-Z2751?. Gracias, Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2015)

Publica el datasheet del STR-Z2751 para ver que lo puede reemplazar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2015)

cotejalo con tu circuito


----------

